

(It's true): Network Solutions auto enrolls customers $1850 "WebLock" - larrys
http://domainnamewire.com/2014/01/21/network-solutions-auto-enrolls-customer-into-1850-weblock-service/?new

======
larrys
Essentially we now have a 2nd source that is reliable and has made contact
with Netsol and has verified this.

